# Are there any rules with Gigging?



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am new to this gigging stuff. I know you have to follow the bag limits for flounder. Is there any rules such as gig pole or specifics I need to know about or can you just rig up your own gig pole and start getting after them? I bought the fish spear attachement from Basspro for $5 and attached it to the end of an extension pole we use to change light bulbs with. Works perfectly for the kayak. Can store at 3 foot long and then extend to over 10.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fishing license/Gigg/Go. 12 inch minimum and limit of 10 unless you have a commercial license.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

ctgalloway21 said:


> I am new to this gigging stuff. I know you have to follow the bag limits for flounder. Is there any rules such as gig pole or specifics I need to know about or can you just rig up your own gig pole and start getting after them? I bought the fish spear attachement from Basspro for $5 and attached it to the end of an extension pole we use to change light bulbs with. Works perfectly for the kayak. Can store at 3 foot long and then extend to over 10.


Sounds like you're set on your gig, lots of different poles that can be used. I have one that extends, but my son uses it. I prefer a good long bamboo. How about your light set-up on your yak?


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Yall forgot the main "rule"

NEVER ask another flounderer about his best spots ! LoL


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got my spots. for the lights, I haven't gotten that far yet. I have lots of mounts I can use with pole options. How many lumen do I need? I was just going to buy one from wal-mart and mount it off the side of my kayak with my dogbone scotty mount.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*light mounts*

I used scotty side mount rod holders and aquastar lights.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

If you're gonna be gigging in FL go to myfwc.com and look up the rules on gigging and allowable gear. Go to saltwater fishing, then to recreational regulations, then to saltwater regulations and finally go to spearing under the general regulations header.


----------

